# New "Rubik's" products



## Stryker X7 (Mar 6, 2009)

There are two new Rubik's products coming out this year: the Rubik's 360 and the Rubik's TouchCube.

Rubik's 360:






Rubik's TouchCube:





I'm definitely getting a Rubik's 360, but not the TouchCube (it's $149.99)


----------



## byu (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, there were threads days ago about this. The TouchCube looks hard to use.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 6, 2009)

wow, what a pricetag....


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 6, 2009)

Accelerometers aren't cheap.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 6, 2009)

wait... why does it need an accelerometer?


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 6, 2009)

The Touch Cube just looks like something a rich kid would show off with, it doesn't seem like anything a cuber would buy


----------



## maxicuber (Mar 6, 2009)

whats the touch cube BTW


----------



## Tetris Cube (Mar 6, 2009)

Ellis said:


> wait... why does it need an accelerometer?



So that you can't move the layers that you're gripping, I think.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 6, 2009)

how does the 360 work?


----------



## Stryker X7 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> how does the 360 work?



basically, there are 3 layers of spheres. i believe you scramble it by shaking it really hard... the goal is to try to get the balls to its designated area. you turn the little bumps on the side like a knob to get the ball from the center to the bumps...

^this is just according to wat i saw in videos...


----------



## Ton (Mar 6, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> how does the 360 work?Darn!Screwed up in the Singapore Open!Got a DNF because I dropped the cube(too nervous).mazei was good..Set a national record for Malaysia!



Indonesian Open 2009 Second change ?


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 6, 2009)

Ton said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > how does the 360 work?Darn!Screwed up in the Singapore Open!Got a DNF because I dropped the cube(too nervous).mazei was good..Set a national record for Malaysia!
> ...



firstly its "chan*c*e". Well I have to take a plane there.this time it would be after my exams,but I am going to sit for a national exam the next term.So I will have to put down my cube for a while.I don't think my parents will allow me though. Maybe have at the end-of the year,Malaysia would be nice,I can just drive threre.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 7, 2009)

Tetris Cube said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > wait... why does it need an accelerometer?
> ...



Exactly. You can only do moves on U.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 7, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> The Touch Cube just looks like something a rich kid would show off with, it doesn't seem like anything a cuber would buy



yea,, its slower, more breakable,, and it probably cant be used during a competition


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 7, 2009)

How do you think the Rubik's 360 is going to cost?


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Mar 7, 2009)

http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=Rubiks+360

Recommended retail price is 15,99 €

Dollar price: 16,69
http://www.entertainmentearth.com/prodinfo.asp?number=HG03711

As I already mentioned in another thread about the rubiks 360, some shops may even sell it for less than that:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9956&page=2


----------



## VietCuber (Mar 7, 2009)

The Touch Cube looks cool but still i think it would to be hard to use


----------



## lostcuber108 (Mar 7, 2009)

I would have to think that the Rubik's touch cube would have to go down in price. Do you think this would have the potential to be a fast cube?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 10, 2009)

i think the touch cube could work like the gliding cube?


----------



## ManSpider (Mar 10, 2009)

I think that rubiks touch would be a good thing in learning algs or other methods. Then it really would be useful


----------



## qqwref (Mar 10, 2009)

$150!?! That's mental... I remember seeing an electronic 3x3 for less than that on cube4you a while back, too, although that one was a bit less high-tech. But still... I think only really serious collectors will buy this one.


----------



## DcF1337 (Mar 10, 2009)

Rubik's 360: I might buy... but the concept doesn't really appeal to me.
Touchcube: Wha? I'd rather carry a laptop around and run Gabbasoft.


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 10, 2009)

hahahahaha, I'd rather solve cubes in cube explorer. Without using the alg button.


----------



## lalalala (Mar 10, 2009)

so yea your might aswell but the E-Cube form cube4you instead of the touch one looks more fun the e-cube. pretty much the only reason to the touch cube is for collecting purposes. also the touch cube looks fragile like if you drop it BYE BYE touch cube


----------



## TheBB (Mar 10, 2009)

It doesn't pop though .... hmmm.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Mar 10, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> The Touch Cube just looks like something a rich kid would show off with, it doesn't seem like anything a cuber would buy



Yeah, it does. I think it would be cool to try, but it doesn't seem like something I'd use very often.


----------



## Tyson (Mar 10, 2009)

somerandomkidmike said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > The Touch Cube just looks like something a rich kid would show off with, it doesn't seem like anything a cuber would buy
> ...



Uh, when I tried it, it wasn't a fun experience. You can only "turn" or "touch" the side on the top because of the accelerometers. So you can't do "U" by brushing your finger from right to left on the F-face. You have to do [z] first, and then brush your finger from top to bottom along the top.

And before I could get my third pair in, it crashed. Grant it it was a prototype, but still, for $150? I could solve two cubes at the same time. That's what I'd do with $150. Two cubes at the same time.


----------



## chrisness (Mar 10, 2009)

dont forget the Rubik's Cruet Salt and Pepper Mills...

www.giftmonger.com/acatalog/Rubiks_Cube_Salt_and_Pepper_Mills.html


----------



## Tyson (Mar 10, 2009)

Those look fantastic! I generally use a lot of pepper and the Rubik's Cube pepper mill would provide more leverage than the cylindrical mill I have.


----------



## KwS Pall (Oct 28, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Uh, when I tried it, it wasn't a fun experience. You can only "turn" or "touch" the side on the top because of the accelerometers. So you can't do "U" by brushing your finger from right to left on the F-face. You have to do [z] first, and then brush your finger from top to bottom along the top.



yes you can do U turns on Touch Cube - just move your finger from UR to UF ^^
i have won one in Dusseldorf


----------

